# Budget 2021 - 2022 Migration Program update - PR, Temporary visa, and international students



## mrath (Mar 8, 2021)

The budget for 2021-2022 is announced.

Budget 2021-22: Update on Australia’s immigration program, skilled migrants and international students

This article went into depth about what the migration program for 2021-2022 will look like.

A few key takeaway:

The program and quotas will remain effectively the same as 2020-2021, with focuses on onshore applicants in critical occupations and Global Talent programs.
The international border will remain close for at least another 12 months.
A very small number of international students will be allowed in later this year. This number will gradually increase after 2022.
Suffice to say, this announcement effectively destroys any hopes of the temporary visa holders and international students to return to Australia, as well as anyone who is primarily relying on Subclass 189 for Permanent Resident visa.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

mrath said:


> The budget for 2021-2022 is announced.
> 
> Budget 2021-22: Update on Australia’s immigration program, skilled migrants and international students
> 
> ...


Yes that is huge disappointment, especially for people who worked really hard to collect points and then points system is not relevant anymore.

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Well, International students in Australia are pretty much doomed! Only option left is Canada before they start closing their doors.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Well, International students in Australia are pretty much doomed! Only option left is Canada before they start closing their doors.


International students are not doomed
They are the lifeline of the 35B education industry 
Once the pressure of returning Australians and PR holders is over in a few months, the entire quarantine facility will be earmarked for students 
They are dramatically increasing the quarantine facility under the garb of citizens but will be used mostly by students as by the time these facilities come up, most citizens would already have come back 
Cheers


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Really disappointed looking at the plans for students and temporary visa holders. Those stranded offshore would now have to wait for at least one more year. Really frustrating for those who were already in Australia but were unluckily offshore at the time borders were closed 14 months ago. Their future plans are in jeopardy now. I was in the same boat, stuck till October last year but luckily got an exemption and got in. But I know many TV holders on the verge of their visas getting expired without even using them. No plans to extend those visas. Really bad situation for students who were on 485 visas, having spent thousands of dollars on their studies.
One thing is for sure, this border closure (if it remains in place for another year) is no longer based on health advice, but a matter of political gain for the elections next year. I guess at least 80-85% Australian population (or any country for that matter) has no links to the outside world - they don't travel or work overseas, don't have family or friends who want to come in. So obviously they don't care about border closures and happy that no foreigners are coming in bringing the virus with them. This is the current perception in Australia and will not change unless Coronavirus is wiped out from the Earth, which is never gonna happen, even in the next 100 years.
I think the time has come for temporary visa holders and students to look for other options like Canada or UK. You can't just keep waiting for another year. Taking in some international students from later this year is another 'lollipop' to keep the students in hope. There is no definite plan. The so called "pilot program" has been in talks since last one year but nothing has actually happened on ground. You can't really expect much from a govt who would abandon even their citizens.
For those onshore and waiting for 189, it's gonna be another year of hopeless invitation rounds wherein only a few occupations are invited. Unless you have a current long term visa that allows you to stay, it's a good time to start pursuing permanent residency options elsewhere.
There is only one answer to every problem - "When it's safe to do so".


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NB said:


> International students are not doomed
> They are the lifeline of the 35B education industry
> Once the pressure of returning Australians and PR holders is over in a few months, the entire quarantine facility will be earmarked for students
> They are dramatically increasing the quarantine facility under the garb of citizens but will be used mostly by students as by the time these facilities come up, most citizens would already have come back
> Cheers


International students are actually doomed! Australian universities treats them as cash cows! Out of total merely 4% or 5% will be able to secure 189 or 190 with these figures. Most Australian degrees are worthless in home country except few streams. Agents, universities and bloggers will keep selling sweet dreams and make money. Agree or not, deep down you know the truth. May be you are in better position now so will not acknowledge the reality.


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Piyali said:


> International students are actually doomed! Australian universities treats them as cash cows! Out of total merely 4% or 5% will be able to secure 189 or 190 with these figures. Most Australian degrees are worthless in home country except few streams. Agents, universities and bloggers will keep selling sweet dreams and make money. Agree or not, deep down you know the truth. May be you are in better position now so will not acknowledge the reality.


I can understand the struggle of offshore students. But how about the students who are already here and spent everything to increase their points then their points worth nothing.
On top of that people at 95 points waits and others with 65 get invited just because they work in medical related fields.


Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nim_R (May 12, 2021)

This is heartbreaking for the migrant families who are separated during this extended time (partners and parents particularly). Anyone who has gone through Australia's migration program knows that however way we sugarcoat it, migrant are viewed as second-class citizens by the Liberal party government. That won't change and they recall all the many ways they were reminded of that over the past decade when the Liberal party was in power.

Just look at the years long queues for the failed Parent Visa system - they still won't even do the courtesy of offering a timeline to process an application. Some have paid thousands and waited years to still be kept in the dark - *many parents/grandparents die while they wait...some wait 30+ years to be with their grandkids before finally passing away! * That queue for Parent Visas have barely moved over the past few years (*by design*). The Liberals just use any excuse they can get to treat migrants this way - and these moves actually gain them votes in places like QLD & NT. Applications can still be processed if they wanted to (while international movement may have to be delayed obviously till vaccinations are complete). Still better than doing nothing.

As for international students, very few come here just for the _high quality of education._ Most international students come here seeking greener pastures, just like all the other migrants that turned up here in the past 300 years (though it was fine for the Europeans to do it and nobody batted an eye..). To get a decent qualification in an environment where they can earn a living and in some cases, migrate here permanently. International Students *are not* going to sign up to pay $30-$40k uni fees a year without those pros.. for sure not for 'online classes'! *Any student/worker thinking about coming to Australia after 2021 should seriously think whether this is a place they'll be treated respectfully, or as cattle.* Speak to anyone who has been through the system over the past few years to understand whether you will be treated with respect here. Ask about the instances where lives have been ruined when the finishing line was moved without notice (sometimes retrospectively - like Dutton's stunt with citizenship applications few years ago).

*The migrant path in Australia is disrespectful, unpredictable and you will be kept in the dark most of the time (by design). They are only giving the subject some attention now because they want the $$$ back and all the industries that depend on intl.students/migrants are struggling. Anyone considering coming here should seriously compare the alternatives out there (Canada being one). *


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

For the one who’s whining, you cannot do anything, it is about your decision to come here. This is not their problem as well.

It is their right to choose only the best and brightest (GTI and employer sponsored), and people who are critical and be able to contribute to the community at this time (Medical related occupations).

They know that majority of 189,190 are working in non-relevant sector (aka. Uber driver and other unskilled jobs - Coles supermarket, Kebab restaurant, etc)

The purpose of 189,190 is wrong, it turns into a point competition game to obtain residency in this country.

You always praise them when you got the benefits but you didn’t accept the lost when the thing didn’t went as expected.

Investment (in everything - migration, education, etc. in any countries) involves with the risks. There is no risk-free investment exists in the world.

You are committed to the risks when you decided to come here.

Didn’t your education agent told you at the time you decided to come here?

Also, for the border closure, this is to ensure that our community can live worry free and safe. The safety of Australian is the utmost priority. Did you noticed the majority source of imported cases here?

The only thing that I disagree is to block their citizen and PR to fly back. This is not the right thing, they have their right to come back here.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

dybydx said:


> For the one who’s whining, you cannot do anything, it is about your decision to come here. This is not their problem as well.
> 
> It is their right to choose only the best and brightest (GTI and employer sponsored), and people who are critical and be able to contribute to the community at this time (Medical related occupations).
> 
> ...


I completely agree.

In regards to citizens/permanent residents flying back to Australia, I don't quite understand what's going on. I know Australian citizens that spent holidays in Brazil during Christmas last year and the only issue they had to come back was one cancelled flight.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

erikamadeiros said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> In regards to citizens/permanent residents flying back to Australia, I don't quite understand what's going on. I know Australian citizens that spent holidays in Brazil during Christmas last year and the only issue they had to come back was one cancelled flight.


The COVID situation is quite severe in India and the government do not allow any people to fly to Australia from India, even PR or Citizen, as some concern about the mutant stain to be spread here. And IMO this is not the right thing to do, they can have some management plan on this.


----------



## erikamadeiros (Dec 9, 2020)

dybydx said:


> The COVID situation is quite severe in India and the government do not allow any people to fly to Australia from India, even PR or Citizen, as some concern about the mutant stain to be spread here. And IMO this is not the right thing to do, they can have some management plan on this.


I agree.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Do understand all the pros and cons we are discussing here about the budget. Just wanted to know if anyone has any idea, how states will be responding to this budget in terms of allocating 491 skilled visas (esp. in Victoria).

My understanding is all other states other than Victoria have started nominating professionals other than critical sectors?

Does anyone have any idea if VIC is going to follow the same for FY 2020- 2021. 

I am currently working in regional VIC as an accountant, hence wanted to have an idea how hopeful I can be in terms of getting the state nomination.

Also open to any suggestions if u guys have any.

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Do understand all the pros and cons we are discussing here about the budget. Just wanted to know if anyone has any idea, how states will be responding to this budget in terms of allocating 491 skilled visas (esp. in Victoria).
> 
> My understanding is all other states other than Victoria have started nominating professionals other than critical sectors?
> 
> ...


Vic sponsorship model is very different from other states
They give a lot of weightage to the feedback recieved from industries
That’s why there is a very high rejection rate even after the Pre invite
In most states unless you have given wrong information in the EOI, Pre invites are rarely rejected
So don’t firm up your opinion or chances of Vic sponsorship based on what other states are doing
Cheers


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

NB said:


> Vic sponsorship model is very different from other states
> They give a lot of weightage to the feedback recieved from industries
> That’s why there is a very high rejection rate even after the Pre invite
> In most states unless you have given wrong information in the EOI, Pre invites are rarely rejected
> ...


so what do you think how they are going to plan for next financial year?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Despite the current PR process, at the end of the day, many applicants are still able to get PR. India is still over there in the top 3 sources of migrants despite all these complaints of racism.

Every country in the world is free to design their migration program which supports what’s best for them. And this is why it always changes.

Remember, you paid thousands of dollars for tuition fees, not as a guarantee that you will become a PR. There are no countries in the world which gives automatic PR to international students despite the fees they paid. People are thinking of going to Canada instead or UK thinking it will be easier to be a PR from being a student, not considering that it will still depend on your existing qualifications. Some mentioned to go to US instead thinking it’s easier to get a green card but you may want to check twitter and read all the complaints of international students and see for yourself. Even here in this forum there are work visa holders in the US trying their luck to become PR in Australia.

I do feel for international students being forced to study online because personally I couldn’t do it.


----------



## universe2021 (May 12, 2021)

TheEndofDays said:


> Despite the current PR process, at the end of the day, many applicants are still able to get PR. India is still over there in the top 3 sources of migrants despite all these complaints of racism.
> 
> Every country in the world is free to design their migration program which supports what’s best for them. And this is why it always changes.
> 
> ...


Although India is one of the largest source of immigrants, this does not automatically constitute that Australia isn't Racist. 

Yes, every country has the right to design their migration program (which suits best for them). However, they should clearly advise potential migrants, that "YOU ARE NOT WANTED". So people can start working on other avenues, rather than wasting their best time. Because, like every country, every person also has equal right to know what's best for them.

Remember, you paid thousands of dollars for tuition fees, not as a guarantee that you will become a PR. :* no one is disputing this. *
There are no countries in the world which gives automatic PR to international students despite the fees they paid. : *INCORRECT, Canada did.*
People are thinking of going to Canada instead or UK thinking it will be easier to be a PR from being a student, not considering that it will still depend on your existing qualifications.: *At least they are treating their onshore residents fairly.*

Australia seriously needs to appreciate its students. Putting them in the same list as everyone else makes no sense. Times are changing, this isn't 2015 and people have many options. Its pretty sure, that time will take its course, but to make that course favourable for Australia, its economy and its people, the government should keep a better outlook, rather than copy pasting budgets and ignoring the industry requirements. lol


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

Funny how immigrants are against immigration. Remember few years back when you were in our stance

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darkknight2099 said:


> Funny how immigrants are against immigration. Remember few years back when you were in our stance
> 
> Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


The hall has space for more people only till you enter it
The moment you enter, you start feeling suffocated and want the door to close for new entrants
Cheers


----------



## darkknight2099 (Jul 22, 2017)

NB said:


> The hall has space for more people only till you enter it
> The moment you enter, you start feeling suffocated and want the door to close for new entrants
> Cheers


Exactly

Sent from my LM-K410 using Tapatalk


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

universe2021 said:


> There are no countries in the world which gives automatic PR to international students despite the fees they paid. : *INCORRECT, Canada did*


How ?? My friend is struggling with Australia now so I can tell her to move there instead.

If you weren’t there yet, please come and show me your PR.
If you are currently there, just show me your PR.

I still hold the same position that Australia has their right to pick up only the best and brightest who can contribute and put Australia forward to meet their objective. Education is not the sole reason for them to pick all international students to become PR.

If you are not the best and brightest, there are 3 options

1.Go back to your home country.
2.Move yourself to somewhere you think they will recognise yourself.
3.Make yourself to be the best and brightest.

At first, I didn’t think I am the best and brightest, so I didn’t focus much on a PR and I chose option 1 if I couldn’t obtain a PR.

Even my English is sucker (only IELTS 7.0) but then the Australian government views myself as the best and brightest and keep me here.

Racism is just only an excuse for slackers. I can see plenty of Indian work in a higher executive-level position in many organisations - Big 4 banks, retails, etc.

189/190 has been manipulated for a very long time. Plenty of people use them to drive Uber and do unskilled jobs because wages are higher back in their country. Everything is a scam, PTE is not a realistic test, it is just about how test takers trick the computer to believe that you can follow the instruction.


----------



## Wali1993 (Feb 8, 2021)

Any hope if they start granting 189 visas offshore in this financial year, as i already applied 189 visa in April 2020, invited in March 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wali1993 said:


> Any hope if they start granting 189 visas offshore in this financial year, as i already applied 189 visa in April 2020, invited in March 2020.


It would all depend on how the unemployment situation is
Even within that there will be a lot of pick and choose amongst applicants, Anzsco codes and countries
Don’t expect any fair treatment 
Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> The hall has space for more people only till you enter it
> The moment you enter, you start feeling suffocated and want the door to close for new entrants
> Cheers


Well said NB, very true.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

universe2021 said:


> Although India is one of the largest source of immigrants, this does not automatically constitute that Australia isn't Racist.


I find it puzzling why anyone who claims a country to be racists works so hard to migrate to said country!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LordD said:


> I find it puzzling why anyone who claims a country to be racists works so hard to migrate to said country!


It was very common in Italy during the Second World War 
Yankee yankee go back but take me with you
Cheers


----------

